# Safari et saisie automatique



## Elvis (1 Mai 2005)

Bonjour a tous!

Depuis le temps que j'utilise Safari (v 1.3), la saisie automatique commence a devenir "encombree". Genre google, a peine je tape une lettre dans l'espace recherche et 30 pages defilent......
Donc je voudrais savoir comment :
-l'annuler, la supprimer.
-effacer le contenu regulierement.

J'ai fait une recherche sur le forum et j'ai rien trouve   

Merci d'avance!!


----------



## da capo (1 Mai 2005)

Tu vas dans les préférences de Safari.
Onglet : Rempl. Auto
puis
Autres formulaires => bouton : modifier.


----------



## Elvis (1 Mai 2005)

Nickel!!!  
Merci  :love:


----------

